# Mexican Drivers Licence



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

I a Mexican Drivers Licence valid in Canada? Could such a licence be presented to rent a car in BC? Or is it more better to get an International Driver's Licence to accompany theMexican one?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I believe you can use a Mexican driver's license to drive in Canada for at least 60 days, but you should carry your passport as back-up I.D. just as a precaution.

Here is a link to Alberta requirements, but I'm not sure whether these apply across the country.
Saferoads.com - Driver Safety

As far as rental companies are concerned, I would recommend contacting them as their policies may differ from one to another. 

The other issue that may be encountered is using a foreign credit card to rent the car. You may wish to verify those requirements with the rental agencies as well.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, KC4. I could not find comparable info for BC.

I have suggested to the individual that he should get an International Driver's Licence just to be on the safe side. That's what I always do when driving overseas.

If he balks at that, I'll try and phone up a Motor Vehicle office on Monday.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ugh. You're welcome Dr T, but out of curiosity I kept searching for BC specific info.

From the Key Travel Information | British Columbia | Tourism BC - Official Site ...



> Out of province drivers' licences and international drivers' licences are valid in BC for a maximum of six months. Drivers with a non-English language licence are advised to obtain an international licence. Visit the British Columbia Automobile Association for more information.


It appears that an International License would be required.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Firstly it is not an International Driver's licence, it is called "International Driving Permit" or IDP. The permit is not a licence, it is merely a translation of your local/country's licence into multiple languages and equivalences (eg.: a GM in Ontario would translate into a light motor vehicle and a motorcycle). The IDP merely mentions all these so that anyone in any country may understand what your local licence permits you to drive in your country, and hence what you may be permitted to describe in the country you are visiting.

That said, all rental companies would require you to carry an IDP since they do not know what your local codes mean on your local licence.

Cheers


----------

